

A Formula for Success: The Power of Implementation Intentions - denniskubes
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2012/01/22/a-formula-for-success-the-power-of-implementation-intentions/

======
denniskubes
In looking for specific strategies to overcome procrastination this one jumped
out. A more detailed description of the simple technique can be found in a
paper by gollwitzer,
[http://www.psych.nyu.edu/gollwitzer/99Goll_ImpInt.pdf](http://www.psych.nyu.edu/gollwitzer/99Goll_ImpInt.pdf)

